# Broken Sword....The Smoking Mirror.....Can't install



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Hi there

I can't get Broken Sword 2 The Smoking Mirror to install at all. I just keep getting this message :::

Could Not find cluster in either D:\ or E:\

I have the correct disk in the drive. Also the game is NOT a pirate. It's a Sold Out range game I have.

Thanks for any help here

Meg, Scotland, UK


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

try putting the disc in your FIRST drive, for example if you've got two CD-drives, D and E, use drive D,


----------



## vesselle (Feb 17, 2003)

you really should be using Scummvm to get it to work. 
as far as i know you don't need to install BS2 (at least not the original release) - just copy the files over to the harddisk and add them to ScummVM.

go here: http://www.scummvm.org/downloads.php

download the first one... the windows installer version

then go here (still on the scumm site) and get the cutscene download for broken sword 2: http://www.scummvm.org/downloads.php#extras

here are directions on which files to rename and what to rename them to:
http://wiki.scummvm.org/index.php/Datafiles#Broken_Sword_2:_The_Smoking_Mirror

that should pretty much get you up and running. just pay attention to the directions with scummvm. i haven't used it with broken sword myself, but have used it for the monkey island games and grim fandango with great success.

just remember that you will always be running the game from scummVM.exe, not from the original game exe and you should be fine.
good luck!

V***V


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Hi there 

Thanks for all that information, I'm sure I'll get there in the end


----------

